# Food saver help



## saved by grace (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a food saver and would like to have some input on what you think is the best for the money.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 14, 2014)

I've had mine for a number of years and use it often. I would recommend getting one you feel comfortable paying for. Make sure you are going to use it and go from there. All the bells and whistle don't mean diddly if you don't use them, the main function is the main thing.


----------



## shotgun (Oct 15, 2014)

*Food Saver*

Check out their website for all the different models and "Specials" on sale.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't get the cheapest Food Saver model, one step up, and it has been fine for me for several years.


----------

